
The Sci-Fi Sex Scene That Changed My Life - ss2003
https://slate.com/human-interest/2018/07/asimovs-the-robots-of-dawn-and-the-sex-scene-that-changed-my-life.html
======
ryanmercer
Semi-related, the first time I feel like I was ever exposed to the concept of
transgender was in the science fiction book Commitment Hour by James Alan
Gardner

"The novel is set in Gardner's "League of Peoples's" futuristic universe, and
plays out in the small, isolated village of Tober Cove. Set on post-
apocalyptic Earth, Tober Cove most resembles a rural, seventeenth century
fishing village, with one exception: every year, everyone below the age of 21
changes gender. At the age of twenty-one, the people of the village must
"commit" to being male, female or both in the form of a Hermaphrodite (a
'Neut'), forever"

While I've never identified as anything other than my biological gender, when
I read this around age 12-13 I thought "wouldn't the world be incredibly
different if choosing your gender was a thing". Little did I know that 20
years later I'd be working with a female to male and a male to female and the
Garbage song Androgyny would seem far less obscure and an actual reality.

Science Fiction does a lot for many issues and fields, I wish more people
would read (and reflect on) well thought out science fiction.

